

Designing your wedding ring with 13 year old code - lifebeyondfife
http://lifebeyondfife.com/designing-your-wedding-ring-with-13-year-old-code/

======
shocks
Can someone post a picture of the final product?

I have disabled Java in my browser and do not wish to enable it.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
<http://i.imgur.com/JmMX6oH.png>

~~~
shocks
Thanks!

------
dbaupp
Looking at very old code that one has written is certainly a strange
experience ("how could I have been so bad?!?").

(Un)fortunately I don't have Java installed, and am unwilling to do so; could
someone take a screenshot or two of the final product, please?

~~~
lifebeyondfife
<http://lifebeyondfife.com/images/oldcode/bear1.png>
<http://lifebeyondfife.com/images/oldcode/bear2.png>

I completely respect your position, Java is disabled in my main (Firefox)
browser.

~~~
eridius
Thanks. I tried to enable Java just to look at this applet, only to realize I
don't even have it installed on this computer.

------
guard-of-terra
Openscad is a nice open-source tool that kind of does exactly that. If anyone
wants to experiment but doesn't have the right tool.

------
pubby
What website is that icon from? I know I've seen it before.

